# How to: simultaneously fire air cannon and lights?



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I built the $25 air cannon prop and am making a foam covered carriage to hide the tank and to look like a ships cannon. The cannon barrel is plumbed to accept fog from a fog machine. I use a momentary door bell switch to fire the air cannon. I want to put a ring of superbright RED LEDs inside the mouth of the barrel that will flash simultaneously with the blast from the cannon. 

Question: how can I also cause the LED's to flash simultaneously with the blast? Can I just wire them into the doorbell switch, too? Could it be that simple? 

My wiring expertise has earned me the nickname, 'sparky'. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

it depends on what voltage you trigger is. most leds run on dc voltage. this might conflict with your air valve voltage. your best bet would be to use your trigger to activate a double pole relay. that way you can power the air valve off ones circiut and the leds off the second circiut of the relay.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

u are using a 24v valve right if so just use the right resistors to handle the 24v


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

If you want to get really crazy, you can go with a prop controller of some sort. Personally, all of my props are controlled with a Prop-1 from EFX-TEK, and I couldn't be happier. I am in no way affiliated with the company, but am a VERY happy customer. That would allow you to control the duration of everything, and would also allow you to include sound if you want.

I hope that helps and doesn't confuse the situation too much.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

yea I love EFX-TEK stuff too


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, you're right, Lotus. I'll wire the LED's for 24V and hook them up to the same switch. I'll post some pics when I get it done. . . . and working.


----------

